# 1Ds mark iii????



## al-toidz photography (Mar 12, 2013)

I recently posted a question about 1ds mark ii. I had a chance to get one for a very low price with low shutter count. Boy, i was amazed with the image quality and just the overall feeling of having a 1d series.

Now, i have a chance to yet own a 1d series. Its 1ds mark iii.

My question is, how does 1ds mark iii hold up against its newer brothers. Hold up, meaning, in terms of image quality, build quality, functionality, and just the overall specs of this camera?


----------



## jonathan7007 (Mar 12, 2013)

I just bought one to go with my 5DMk3. (I had a 5DMk2, too, as backup which I just sold.) I wanted a low-ISO tank-like machine. Do some reading on the web: See the comparison files offered by www.imaging-resource.com, because they have shot the same setup with many cameras, so I could look at a full-size file of a still life with both 5DMk3 and 1Ds-Mk3. The older camera clear winner at ISO200.

Bought a body for 2300 delivered way out here in the Pacific. Seemed fair. My experience in the last two weeks is good but for two things, one I knew about and the other a bummer. The noise picks up fast at and above ISO400 -- in the shadows. ETTR is really helpful with this sensor. The bummer I have written in a nearby thread about an error 30 message when using the 1Ds with LiveView. I think these cameras have a high rate of issues with LiveView. I admit I am reading between the lines here but the Canon tech guy asked me right away, "Were you using LiveView?" So my copy may be $300 more. That's taking the cost to the same as a low cost or refurb 5DMk3. Some people never have an issue with this camera. I did. "Sample of one" here. And the guy who sold it to me, I know, never used it with tethered LiveView.

Be aware that the focus is not lightning fast... as someone with a not-so-good copy of 5DMk3 I wanted good focus. But at least it always focuses.

On balnce, I may feel the experiment still came out OK. I may never see the error again if I avoid live view. But that's one task that I wanted the camera to do.


----------



## al-toidz photography (Mar 12, 2013)

I will use it primarily for portrait. In daytime and in night time. But for the most part i'll be using strobes and ISO below 800. I just like the build quality of 1d bodies. It feels solid and well balanced with my 24-70 and 70-200.

So tell me, what exactly is wrong with the live view mode of 1ds mark iii? I wont say i'll never use it but i found myself using it very seldom with my 60d.

Any other issue/s that i should know in regards of how 1ds mark iii's flaws?


----------



## jonathan7007 (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't know why LiveView made my camera show me the Error30 warning. Canon doesn't know why either, and they won't say out loud that it a regular problem. Perhaps it isn't, but it was the first question I was aksed 1 second after I told them the error and the camera model.

I can't write down everything I researched for some weeks thinking about buying a 1DsMk3. It's all out there.


----------



## nda (Mar 12, 2013)

Love my 1ds3, image IQ is on par with the new stuff except when that iso starts to rise, build quality is first rate, menu is a little dated but everything is in the familiar Canon functionality form. As far as live view goes my 1ds3 has over 200,000 shutter releases with 25% use with live view with no error messages


----------



## gkaefer (Mar 12, 2013)

jonathan7007 said:


> I just bought one to go with my 5DMk3. (I had a 5DMk2, too, as backup which I just sold.) I wanted a low-ISO tank-like machine. Do some reading on the web: See the comparison files offered by www.imaging-resource.com, because they have shot the same setup with many cameras, so I could look at a full-size file of a still life with both 5DMk3 and 1Ds-Mk3. The older camera clear winner at ISO200.
> 
> Bought a body for 2300 delivered way out here in the Pacific. Seemed fair. My experience in the last two weeks is good but for two things, one I knew about and the other a bummer. The noise picks up fast at and above ISO400 -- in the shadows. ETTR is really helpful with this sensor. The bummer I have written in a nearby thread about an error 30 message when using the 1Ds with LiveView. I think these cameras have a high rate of issues with LiveView. I admit I am reading between the lines here but the Canon tech guy asked me right away, "Were you using LiveView?" So my copy may be $300 more. That's taking the cost to the same as a low cost or refurb 5DMk3. Some people never have an issue with this camera. I did. "Sample of one" here. And the guy who sold it to me, I know, never used it with tethered LiveView.
> 
> ...



if you look at following link: http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/eos1dsm3/firmware-e.html
it rather Looks like error 30 is related to "Malfunctions related to the shutter have been detected."
Georg


----------



## charlesa (Mar 12, 2013)

I bought one recently to complement a 1DX but not too happy with the quality of the RAW files compared to 1DX...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 12, 2013)

charlesa said:


> I bought one recently to complement a 1DX but not too happy with the quality of the RAW files compared to 1DX...



No Canon camera I have used has as great of RAW files as the 1DX.


----------



## brett b (Mar 12, 2013)

Before getting the 1DX I was shooting with a 1DIV for theater & concerts and a 1DsIII for actor/dancer/singer headshots. 
I absolutely love the IQ of the 1DsIII! The build quality is what you'd expect from a 1 series...it's a tank. Functionality wise, it's never shot an error code at me. I use live view for interior architecture shots and never had a problem. But I've never shot tethered. 
As others have indicated, it doesn't have the high iso capabilities of more recent bodies. 
It is slower to focus. When I'm shooting headshots I'm using the 85 1.2L II 85% of the time. This lens is known for its slow focus, so it doesn't bring out the best of the 1DsIII, but I'm not in need of instant focus in this situation. The IQ of that body/lens combination is special. I've never been irritated with the focus speed.
Also, it has fewer focus points.
I sent mine to CPS for a clean & check several months ago and, without asking, they replaced the shutter. I used it one more time and it has been sitting since. I was reluctant to give it up because I wasn't sure if the 1DX could match its IQ for headshots. I still think that the 1DsIII might be better in that regard, but that opinion is anecdotal and could be me overly scrutinizing the 1DX. I recently did an actresses headshots for the 2nd time. Her first shots, 18 months ago, were w the 1DsIII and this time I used the 1DX. She loves them just the same. I don't think you could tell the difference if I handed you both prints. 
Good luck!


----------



## al-toidz photography (Mar 12, 2013)

How i wish i have money for 1Dx. For now my budget only gets me a 1Ds mark iii. I was looking through flick photos of 1dsiii and it seems that all the photos along with there respective lens combo(which i also have) seems to be really good. I just recently moved from aps-c sensor to FF and boy the image quality is much better.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 12, 2013)

al-toidz photography said:


> How i wish i have money for 1Dx. For now my budget only gets me a 1Ds mark iii. I was looking through flick photos of 1dsiii and it seems that all the photos along with there respective lens combo(which i also have) seems to be really good. I just recently moved from aps-c sensor to FF and boy the image quality is much better.



You'll love the 1Ds3. Just know its limitations and what ISO range to use to maximize its IQ. It is a studio camera remember, so I wouldn't use it for sports if you can help it. The ISO's required to shoot high action sports sometimes go beyond what the 1Ds3 is capable of doing. If you stay ISO 100-400 it's still probably the very best at getting accurate skin tones out of camera.


----------



## al-toidz photography (Mar 12, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> al-toidz photography said:
> 
> 
> > How i wish i have money for 1Dx. For now my budget only gets me a 1Ds mark iii. I was looking through flick photos of 1dsiii and it seems that all the photos along with there respective lens combo(which i also have) seems to be really good. I just recently moved from aps-c sensor to FF and boy the image quality is much better.
> ...


----------



## NWPhil (Mar 13, 2013)

al-toidz photography said:


> I will use it primarily for portrait. In daytime and in night time. But for the most part i'll be using strobes and ISO below 800. I just like the build quality of 1d bodies. It feels solid and well balanced with my 24-70 and 70-200.
> 
> So tell me, what exactly is wrong with the live view mode of 1ds mark iii? I wont say i'll never use it but i found myself using it very seldom with my 60d.
> 
> Any other issue/s that i should know in regards of how 1ds mark iii's flaws?



HERE (below) - but it's from the European CPS site:
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/eos_1d_series_checks_and_firmware.do


----------



## al-toidz photography (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info. It was very helpful and informative.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2013)

the only flaws on the 1Dsmk3 are 

- its weight and bulk
- only really good at lower isos
- slow and not very deep buffer even the 5Dmk2 is better
- above point probably because of the older digic 3 processors


----------



## al-toidz photography (Mar 14, 2013)

If i sell my 1Ds mark ii and get 1D mark iii, would that compliment 1Ds mark iii or should I just keep my 1dsii and forget about getting crop sensor at all. I don't do sports and if i do it would be just a once-in-a-while thing. I'm not saying that crop sensor or 1d series body are only for sports but i just want to know whether it would be better for me to sell my 1dsii or keep it.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2013)

a 1Dmk3 will complement the 1Dsmk3 in the following ways

- share the same batteries, currently yhe 1Dsmk2 and 1Dsmk3 have different batteries and chargers
- 10 fps
- the 1Dmk3 has a better buffer and is better for sustained shooting (smaller files vs 1Dsmk3)
- identical controls, both cams have dual cards etc
- however the image does not really benefit from the 1.3 crop factor in giving extra reach as if you crop the 21MP file to 1.3 you basically get the same 10 MP or so of the 1Dmk3

if you get a 1Dmk3 make sure its either 

a) a late model number that does not suffer from the AF issue
b) comes with proof that it had the AF issue fixed

how much are you looking at paying for the 1Dsmk3?


----------



## al-toidz photography (Mar 14, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> a 1Dmk3 will complement the 1Dsmk3 in the following ways
> 
> - share the same batteries, currently yhe 1Dsmk2 and 1Dsmk3 have different batteries and chargers
> - 10 fps
> ...


----------



## jonathan7007 (Mar 15, 2013)

al-toidz,
I state in a nearby thread that I may have had a FALSE error30 message with my recently-purchased used 1DsMk3. The card in the camera was later shown to be faulty and I have had NO other problem.

So I recommend the camera model as a combination with another more modern body that complements the older unit's strengths.

Like Wicked Wombat, I am very aware of slower processing and related smaller buffer. Not likely to be an issue for me. And I have that more modern alternative...

I don't see any reason to keep your 1DsMk2. Lots of differences, few advantages.

jonathan7007


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 15, 2013)

$1400 for a 1Ds mk3 ?

absolute bargain jump on it

also the 16-35 is an awesome lens on the 1.3 crop giving you sharper edges and corners
plus the equivalent range of 20-48mm which IMO is a great focal range


----------



## jonathan7007 (Mar 15, 2013)

My 1DsMk3 was $2300 delivered so $1400 is fantastic and a gift. I passed up a lot of $2600-2700 priced bodies. This low price insulates you from being hurt financially if there *are* problems down the road.

Get it.


----------



## al-toidz photography (Mar 15, 2013)

jonathan7007 said:


> My 1DsMk3 was $2300 delivered so $1400 is fantastic and a gift. I passed up a lot of $2600-2700 priced bodies. This low price insulates you from being hurt financially if there *are* problems down the road.
> 
> Get it.



Do you know by any chance or have heard something about 1ds3 having a premature shutter breaking problem?
Any website that you can recommend to order a spare battery. I would like to get a canon lp-e4 because the battery has rubber sealing around it but the problem is, it will cost me an arm. I would like to get a cheap yet a good quality third party batteries. Ive looked at amazon and ebay already but people have diff experiences with their batteries. So i kinda want to hear other peoples oppinion that actually have owned third party batteries.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 15, 2013)

al-toidz photography said:


> jonathan7007 said:
> 
> 
> > My 1DsMk3 was $2300 delivered so $1400 is fantastic and a gift. I passed up a lot of $2600-2700 priced bodies. This low price insulates you from being hurt financially if there *are* problems down the road.
> ...



just stick with genuine batteries you are getting the camera for a steal, if you are going to get a 1Dmk3 too look around for one thats selling with 2 or more batteries (these batteries last alot longer than the ones on the 1Dsmk2 anyway

I think some 1Dsmk3 cameras have had premature shutter failures but i dont think its a a "common" problem


----------



## charlesa (Mar 16, 2013)

There doesn't seem to be a market to recoup costs on second hand ones though... and once you work with a 1DX, the 1Ds III looks and feels like a dinosaur... I was cursing even at the lack of a Q button... and the ISO performance is nothing short of stellar on the 1DX.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 16, 2013)

charlesa said:


> There doesn't seem to be a market to recoup costs on second hand ones though... and once you work with a 1DX, the 1Ds III looks and feels like a dinosaur... I was cursing even at the lack of a Q button... and the ISO performance is nothing short of stellar on the 1DX.



Agreed. I feel like the 1DX is like a 1Ds3/1D4 combo camera. The RAW files are much, much easier to push, the IQ is outstanding across an insanely large ISO spread, and man is it fast! The sensor is better in the 1DX vs the 1Ds3. 

But I'm off topic. I did use a 1Ds3 myself and I loved the camera. But since I do sports and other things, I need ISO flexibility. In studio, or in well-lit situations, the 1Ds3 is a monster. Even today, almost 6 years later, it is probably Canon's 2nd or 3rd best camera.


----------



## al-toidz photography (Mar 16, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> charlesa said:
> 
> 
> > There doesn't seem to be a market to recoup costs on second hand ones though... and once you work with a 1DX, the 1Ds III looks and feels like a dinosaur... I was cursing even at the lack of a Q button... and the ISO performance is nothing short of stellar on the 1DX.
> ...



Great, that is exactly what I want to hear. ;D Im a happy camper now since this camera is really a beast. I don't really shoot that much at night time and if I do, I use flash. Also, I think that is where my 1.2's and 1.4's aperture that are going to get use.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 17, 2013)

The 1Ds Mark III is to this day still ranked FIRST out of all Canon cameras in skin tone accuracy. Try it out. Even the 1DX is slightly off, but the 1Ds3 never is.


----------



## al-toidz photography (Mar 17, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> The 1Ds Mark III is to this day still ranked FIRST out of all Canon cameras in skin tone accuracy. Try it out. Even the 1DX is slightly off, but the 1Ds3 never is.



That's good to know specially coming from someone that has both 1dx and 1ds3.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, but what I was getting at is that the 1DX and 5D3 are worse for that, than the 1Ds3.


----------

